# UV Sterilizer + Ferts



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I did a search before posting this and didn't find anything, so I'm asking now.

I've had a horrible case of the green water for the past month or more. I finally killed it all off with a UV Sterilizer. 

During the time that I was having problems with green water, I did not fertilize as I did not want to make the bloom worse. Now that the water is clear and I can see my plants, they don't look so happy. I'm getting a good bit of yellowing and deformed(wrinkled/misshapen) leaves on the new growth. I know this means there are some fert deficencies going on in my tank. I don't want to remove the UV Sterilizer for another week just so I can be sure that I don't have any more green water problems. 

So here's my question: Which fertilizers are effected by a UV sterilizer? I went ahead today and did a 65%ish water change and dosed my ferts as I normally would. I'm just curious as to which fertilizers are going to be broken down or rendered otherwise unusable due to the UV unit?

If you need to know my set up, here goes:
Tank: 125gal tank, 30gal wet dry sump
Lights: 8x39w T5; 4x55w PC
Substrate: regular gravel mixed with flourite
Temp: 78F
PH: sits around 7
KH: around 4
CO2: yes, pressurized (need more efficent method of diffusing)
Ferts: Seachems Excel, Flourish, Iron, Potassium, and Trace

Thanks!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can't help much on the UV sterilizer since I have never used one but yellowing and deformed (stunted) new growth seems like a lack of NO3 and/or CO2 to me. From your fert list, it doesn't seem like you are adding much in the way of NO3 or PO4 to your tank. Add this to the fact that you didn't fertilize during your Green Water bloom and I'd say the plants are starved for ferts!

If you are using a canister filter, you should be able to DIY an effective reactor very easily! That would end your CO2 woes! There are plenty of DIY plans out there, do a search on this site if you need more info


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

I personally run a UV 24 hours a day - 7 days a week ... and I continue to fertilize as normal ...

Greg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can a UV fry iron in the water and make your plants white? You bet! It seems that it doesn't happen for some people, but I don't know why. If everything is being run properly, you don't need one. It's usually just better to bring it out for 'special occasions'.


----------



## awrieger (May 20, 2005)

My personal experience is a full dose of iron (chelate) at 0.2ppm is gone completely within six hours.

After a recent bacteria attack on my fish, I've recently decided to switch the UV on for a day or less straight after the weekly water change just to keep possible pathogen levels in check (I've never actually needed it for any green water problems, touch wood). See how that goes.


----------

